# Glasses



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Need a new prescription for eyeglasses. Who should I see for this? Do I go through my primary MD first or do I go to an optician? I have some small cataracts but not surgery size. If and when I get them removed, who makes the referral to the eye doc? The optician? My primary MD?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I can only speak for our local system.
First visit the Optician & if there is an issue (only they will spot it, not the MD) they then ask you to visit your doctor (across the road here) with a note from them so the GP can make an appointment with the eye specialist.

No issue ?
They will test your eyes for an new set of lenses.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

For the new prescription gasses go straight to an optician.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

If you have health insurance make an appointment with an oftamologo.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Costachick said:


> If you have health insurance make an appointment with an oftamologo.


No need!
He only wants prescription glasses


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Need a new prescription for eyeglasses. Who should I see for this? Do I go through my primary MD first or do I go to an optician? I have some small cataracts but not surgery size. If and when I get them removed, who makes the referral to the eye doc? The optician? My primary MD?


Your optician will give you a letter to take to your GP if the cataract becomes so bad that glasses can't give you better than 50% vision. Your GP will then refer you to an eye specialist. I have recently gone through this process but decided to go private because I was told that the waiting time for cataract surgery in the public health system (at least in this part of Spain) can be very long, second only to bunion surgery! My neighbour was put on the waiting list more than a year ago and is still waiting to be called. I phoned a private eye clinic on a Monday, had an appointment with a specialist the next morning and had surgery the following Monday. Now enjoying perfect vision ... although with a depleted bank account!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Your optician will give you a letter to take to your GP if the cataract becomes so bad that glasses can't give you better than 50% vision. Your GP will then refer you to an eye specialist. I have recently gone through this process but decided to go private because I was told that the waiting time for cataract surgery in the public health system (at least in this part of Spain) can be very long, second only to bunion surgery! My neighbour was put on the waiting list more than a year ago and is still waiting to be called. I phoned a private eye clinic on a Monday, had an appointment with a specialist the next morning and had surgery the following Monday. Now enjoying perfect vision ... although with a depleted bank account!


A lot depends on where you live, it seems..
I went to the optician after receiving my standard check- up notice, she said I had smallish cataracts (couldn't have been that bad, thinking about it, as I can read without specs) then I went to my local GP surgery, asked for an appointment with an opthalmologist, got one and within a year had ops on both eyes.
When all treatment was successfully completed the hospital gave me a bill showing how much it had all cost. I really appreciated that as the accompanying letter explained that the costs had been contributed to by all the citizens of Andalucia. Imo the NHS should do something similar.
A friend had the op done privately. It was done in a private clinic by the same specialist who did my op at the CdS Hospital, Marbella, for 'free'. 
The chief difference was that her bill came to four times mine..and she had to pay it!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> A lot depends on where you live, it seems..
> I went to the optician after receiving my standard check- up notice, she said I had smallish cataracts (couldn't have been that bad, thinking about it, as I can read without specs) then I went to my local GP surgery, asked for an appointment with an opthalmologist, got one and within a year had ops on both eyes.
> When all treatment was successfully completed the hospital gave me a bill showing how much it had all cost. I really appreciated that as the accompanying letter explained that the costs had been contributed to by all the citizens of Andalucia. Imo the NHS should do something similar.
> A friend had the op done privately. It was done in a private clinic by the same specialist who did my op at the CdS Hospital, Marbella, for 'free'.
> The chief difference was that her bill came to four times mine..and she had to pay it!


You are right, the waiting times vary from region to region. I saw a table online giving the comparisons and Andalucia scored well. Having said that, Valencia didn't appear too bad either although I'm told the waiting times are fiddled, just like in the UK. When you are referred to a specialist they apparently don't immediately put you on the waiting list for surgery. Instead they keep you under review and call you back every few months to monitor the deterioration in your vision. I could not have coped with that! I was already finding it difficult to drive safely, especially at night, and wanted to get the cataract removed quickly. By the way, the total cost of my op was €1,300, including the initial consultation and three follow-up appointments, which I thought was pretty reasonable. I had a cataract removed privately on my other eye in the UK eight years ago and the bill then was double what I have just paid!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

There's a great coupon on right now with Groupon for Soloptical, for 71% off glasses. They have 71 locations throughout Spain. Maybe there's one close to you? Here's the offer:

https://www.groupon.es/deals/soloptical-6-31628348


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

The OH and I had very different experiences of opticians in Spain. We both usually go to a local opticians (not a national). In Spain, I went to Specsavers and had an excellent eye test and various tests that my optiticians perform at home to ensure there are no underlying problems with my sight, and they gave an explanation about the ins and outs of the functioning of my eyes. The OH went to Robin Look and was only tested for suitability of glasses.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is what I did. I just went to a local eye shop where I received an exam for 10€. In the States this would have been $120. Anyway, the doc said that what he prescribed was my current prescription. I already had expensive bifocals that are photochromic. He simply adjusted the nosepiece and I immediately began to see much better. My best friend in the US is an Optician and never charged me for exams nor glasses. He said nobody there generally has glasses adjusted and just wants to sell you a new pair despite not needing them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Here is what I did. I just went to a local eye shop where I received an exam for 10€. In the States this would have been $120. Anyway, the doc said that what he prescribed was my current prescription. I already had expensive bifocals that are photochromic. He simply adjusted the nosepiece and I immediately began to see much better. My best friend in the US is an Optician and never charged me for exams nor glasses. He said nobody there generally has glasses adjusted and just wants to sell you a new pair despite not needing them.


Eye tests are supposed to be free - why did you have to pay?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Eye tests are supposed to be free - why did you have to pay?[/ probably because he adjusted my glasses, which was well worth it. It was at a private optical shop


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> probably because he adjusted my glasses, which was well worth it. It was at a private optical shop


They are all private & should be doing the eye tests free. 

I know 10€ isn't a lot, but I think that's a lot for an adjustment. Most would do that for free as well.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

then next time I will ask for a kiss before they screw me


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

And Elyes was so very thrilled about a fantastic deal until Xabiachica came along. You burst his bubble!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> And Elyes was so very thrilled about a fantastic deal until Xabiachica came along. You burst his bubble!


I totally see how, compared to US prices it's a brilliant deal - and compared to the UK as well, where the vast majority have to pay for an eye test.


An 'English' optician opened here some years ago & made a big song & dance about 'Free eye tests if you buy your specs from xxxxx range'


Until they were told that they have to give free eye tests to everyone - & let them walk out with a prescription to get their specs elsewhere should they choose to do so.......


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> And Elyes was so very thrilled about a fantastic deal until Xabiachica came along. You burst his bubble!


 nobody burst any bubble, it was only 10€. I would have paid more. This is a place that has higher prices than just about anywhere else. I will simply opt to take my business elsewhere when I need new glasses.


----------

